# Anthony Klumpenhower Killed in Afghanistan Accident-18 April/2007



## midget-boyd91 (18 Apr 2007)

Just on Ctv.ca
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070418/soldier_dies_070418/20070418?hub=TopStories

A Canadian special forces soldier has died in what military officials are calling an unfortunate and tragic accident.

The soldier fell from a communication tower somewhere within Kandahar City on Wednesday, Col. Mike Cessford, deputy Canadian commander in Afghanistan, told reporters in Kandahar early Thursday.

"I believe this was a routine activity. It was not operationally related," he said. "By all indications, this was a tragic accident."

An accidental death doesn't make it any easier to take, he said.

"A loss is a loss of a soldier. This soldier is going home to his family. It is a tragedy. We care for every soldier, no matter the circumstances of their deaths," he said.

While the next of kin have been informed, they have requested that his name not be released, Cessford said.

This latest fatality would bring the total number of soldiers killed in Afghanistan since 2002 to 54 plus one diplomat.

Cessford said he believes this is the first special forces soldier to die in Afghanistan.

MORE ON LINK

*below is from cbc.ca *

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/04/18/soldier-death.html
A Canadian soldier was killed in Afghanistan Wednesday when he fell while climbing a communications tower.

Colonel Mike Cessford said the soldier, who was a member of Canada's special forces, was not working as part of an ongoing operation at the time of the fall in Kandahar.

The soldier's death is being described as "non-combat" related.

The family has requested the soldier's name not be released until other relatives have been notified.

Canada's special forces usually operate under extreme secrecy.

Cessford said this is the first time the unit has suffered a fatality in Afghanistan.

Fifty-four Canadian soldiers have now been killed in Afghanistan.

Most have died in combat or in bomb attacks by insurgents.


----------



## Rice0031 (18 Apr 2007)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Apr 2007)

RIP


----------



## ark (18 Apr 2007)

RIP Soldier


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Apr 2007)

Link to CBC news article: http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/04/18/soldier-death.html


----------



## Jacqueline (18 Apr 2007)

RIP


----------



## safeboy43 (18 Apr 2007)

What a shame.....

R.I.P Soldier


----------



## BernDawg (18 Apr 2007)

RIP Troop.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Apr 2007)

DND News Release

News Release
A Canadian soldier dies in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR-07.010 - April 18, 2007

OTTAWA - A Canadian soldier working with Special Operations Forces in Afghanistan died in a non-combat related incident earlier today. The soldier was working on a communications tower when the accident occurred.

The name of the casualty is being withheld at the request of the family.

An investigation has been launched to determine the circumstances of the accident. No other details are available at this time.


----------



## geo (18 Apr 2007)

At ease, your duty is done,

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
we will remember them!

chimo!


----------



## dardt (18 Apr 2007)

RIP


----------



## MediTech (18 Apr 2007)

RIP.


----------



## manhole (19 Apr 2007)

rest in peace....condolences to his family and friends.....


----------



## ArmyRick (19 Apr 2007)

RIP, soldier


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Apr 2007)

Again not good news, and its only April. It is going to be a long northern summer.

Tonight my thoughts are with his mates, family and friends.

Wes


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Apr 2007)

RIP


----------



## muffin (19 Apr 2007)

My condolences to friends and family


----------



## BigDaddyFatback (19 Apr 2007)

Rest In Peace Buddy...

See you on the otherside


----------



## 3rd Horseman (19 Apr 2007)

Rest In Peace, you will not be forgotten,


----------



## LanJ (19 Apr 2007)

Rest In Peace 

Friend.


----------



## frist one (19 Apr 2007)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Quag (19 Apr 2007)

RIP


----------



## deedster (19 Apr 2007)

RIP and condolences to family & friends


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Apr 2007)

*Statements by MND Gordon O Connor*

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2260

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the Passing of a Canadian Soldier

NR-07.026 - April 19, 2007

OTTAWA - The Honourable Gordon O'Connor, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today:

"We deeply mourn the loss of a dedicated soldier and a great Canadian. A member of Canada's Special Operations Forces died on April 18 due to injuries from an accident that occurred in Afghanistan.

This is a time of great sorrow for his family and friends and I would like to extend my deepest condolences to them during this difficult time. My thoughts and prayers are with them.

This soldier served valiantly alongside his comrades to help build a better and brighter future for Afghans. His tragic passing illustrates some of the risks that the selfless men and women of the Canadian Forces face every day in carrying out their duties.

Canada's efforts in Afghanistan also mean that Canadians here at home can continue to live in safety and security. I know Canadians are proud of our soldiers and forever grateful. Their actions and selflessness will endure."

The name of the soldier is being withheld at the request of the family.


----------



## cameron (20 Apr 2007)

He may have fallen but he's now climbing upwards to join the other courageous warriors in heaven. :cdnsalute:


----------



## dangerboy (20 Apr 2007)

The soldier has been identified as Anthony Klumpenhower, 26, of Kurtzville by his family.

Link to Toronto Star article

http://www.thestar.com/News/article/205368


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Apr 2007)

Crappy way to die, RIP


----------



## Armymedic (20 Apr 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Crappy way to die, RIP



When you are only 26, is there a good way?

My condolences to the family.


----------



## willy (20 Apr 2007)

Sh*t.  I lived in the same mod as this guy in the shacks in Kingston while I was at the JSR.  A good fella.


----------



## muffin (20 Apr 2007)

hubby used to work with him ... he's in Wainwright right now... not looking forward to breaking the news...


----------



## Jon-G (20 Apr 2007)

It's not how this soldier died that makes him a hero- it's how he lived.

Cliche- but pertinent. 

RIP


----------



## K9kazoo (20 Apr 2007)

RIP. :cdnsalute:

B.


----------



## who980 (23 Apr 2007)

I did my BMQ with him in Gagetown back in '02.

He was a good guy.

As well, my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## sigtech (23 Apr 2007)

To Bad Smart guy and a super nice guy

RIP. :cdnsalute:


----------

